# Health Issues?



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi again. I don't know what to do. My bird that had recently been rushed to the vet about a little over a month ago is sick again. How should a budgies breathing be? He has diarrhea again and I think his breathing is a little slow. I think it's because he's not eating enough because when I hold him I can feel his bone that goes down his whole front(not sure what the bone is called). Is there any home remedy to make him gain weight? I've paid over $300 because of vet bills and it's hard. Should I keep him seperate for a month and see if his health gets better? He is the most sweetest budgie out of the 7 other budgies I have. I already lost one of my budgies due to reasons I have no clue on and I'm not sure if I can handle another loss? Help please!!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

I would separate him into a small cage and preferably get him back to the vet...others will be able to advise you with your other questions...hope the little guy is on the mend soon


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Was it an avian vet or exotic animals ? Most normal vets just don't have the expertise needed wen it comes to bird diseases and medical issues.
If you can feel his keel bone then he is definitely underweight, is he in fact eating, or is he more or less mouthing the seed an not digesting it?
he needs to be kept extra warm, is his poop green in colour is it still two parts? get some probiotics add these to his food I would ring the vet and discuss the situation as you have payed a lot of money already . Did they do any blood work or tests? 
Try to get him to eat some millet, egg and biscuit mix moistened anything that will help .


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

I am so sorry your little bird is sick again. It is important to know what illnesses your other birds have. You may need to treat the entire flock. What are the symptoms you are seeing besides wt. loss?

Did the vet do a gram stain of the crop?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

We took him to a normal vet only and they put him on antibiotics but they only gave so little of it and it only lasted about 10 days. He has diarrhea and is quite lazy. Those are the only symptoms.

what does gram stain mean?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You definitely need to keep the sick budgie quarantined away from your other birds.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html

Probiotics promote healthy bacterial growth.
Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) is a natural probiotic
http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Yes, it is expensive to have your budgie treated by an Avian Vet which is why it is important to plan for those expenses and have an "emergency fund" 
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Many Avian Vets will work with you to set up a payment plan to ensure your budgie gets the proper care needed for his health and well-being.

A gram stain is a test performed the preliminary identification of bacteria, in which a violet dye is applied, followed by a decolorizing agent and then a red dye. The cell walls of certain bacteria (denoted Gram-positive ) retain the first dye and appear violet, while those that lose it (denoted Gram-negative ) appear red. Also called Gram's method.
The difference between gram negative and gram positive bacteria can be important when determining appropriate treatment for an infection.

It is important that you contact your vet and let him know the symptoms your budgie is experiencing now. The vet will probably perform a gram stain to determine if a different antibiotic is needed at this time. Both fecal and blood tests may be performed to ensure the most accurate diagnosis.*


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

A Probiotic is an excellent idea. This one is the best on the market but expensive. 
Amazon.com : AVI-CULTURE-2TM - The New & Improved Probiotics for Birds (2 oz Jar) : Pet Supplies

A gram stain is a test a vet does on the birds crop and bottom area. It test for various microorganisms that should not be there and also fungi like yeast. It is usually only done by an avian vet.

http://www.parrottalk.com/gram-stain.htm


----------

